# Jim went Fishing



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

Finally had an opportunity to go fishing for more than an hour. First and foremost I want to thank member XMYTRUCK for taking me out on his boat for a day of Pike Hunting. :beer:

I caught Pickerel, bass, and a small Pike!

*Pickerel caught on a creek chub Pikie!*






*X with a pig bass! (forgot what lure he was using)*





*Small Pike caught on the Pikie! Pike was 33 inches long.*




*
Another shot of same Pike!*





*Bass on Jig & Pig! (Finally felt the "Tick" everyone talks about :beer: This capped my day)*





*Bass on a Pikie!*




*
Sudbury River Fall shot! This place is beautiful.* 






The Pikie lure was on a 7'6 Heavy Shimano Crucial with an 8 year old Quantum 600 Baitcaster. I took this reel apart a couple of years ago, cleaned it thoroughly and then put it up on the wall. I decided this was going to be my small swimbait combo. Spooled it up with 14lb Excel mono and X let me borrow a fluorocarbon leader. Combo was flawless.

The jig and pig rod was a 6 foot Heavy BPS Extreme spinning rod with 50lb powerpro and a Shimano Stradic 4000 reel. 

What a day! It was close to 70 degrees, Awesome for October 11 in New England. 

New PB best PIKE to boot! :beer:

Thanks Xmytruck!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok who are you and where is Jim - we all know that although Jim might fish, he barely catches :lol: :lol: 



That Pike is awesome - one species that I have never caught but really want to


Captain Ahab might have to head north soon


----------



## Nickk (Oct 12, 2008)

nicely done! Special congrates on the jig-n-pig bass.


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 12, 2008)

SWEEEEET!!! Nice fish guys. I would love to hook into one of those pikes that must have been a blast. Also a nice hook-up on the jig & pig, thats my favorite way to go at them.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice trip!

That was a small pike?

I went fishing for pike once when I was a kid with some family members from Indiana. We used live bait and I hooked the first one. When the fish came up next to the boat it looked like the most evil snake creature that I had ever seen and I refused to land it. :lol:


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 12, 2008)

:beer: 

ST


----------



## slim357 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on the pb pike, I got a few questions, what type of baitcaster is this quantum 600. Also do you always fish a jig on spinning tackle, Ive heard people say you get better feel but have yet to get a spinning flippin stick.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Congrats on the pb pike, I got a few questions, what type of baitcaster is this quantum 600. Also do you always fish a jig on spinning tackle, Ive heard people say you get better feel but have yet to get a spinning flippin stick.




The Quantum is a PR600CX. (1999)

https://www.waltreynolds.com/pr6oo.html

The spinning rod setup is to skip the jig and pig way underneath docks brush and overhangs. This is taking allot of practice. I figured out that you need to leave like 15 inches of line out (roughly) for a nice skip on top of the water.

I would prefer to flip....but sometimes you need to get way in there and there is no way I can skip like that with a baitcaster.


----------



## geemyrick (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun.. nice fish Good job


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice catches and awesome scenery in the background of the trees turning.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2008)

you go Jim!!!!!!!!!! Nice catching man!! =D> =D> 

Holding out on us with the tinboats hats tho :|


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> you go Jim!!!!!!!!!! Nice catching man!! =D> =D>
> 
> Holding out on us with the tinboats hats tho :|



The hat is a one of a kind...My mother-in-law got it for me.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice catches man. I love the Bass on the Pikie lure. Goes to show how agressive it was. BTW, I had the same Quantum as you, it was my first baitcaster. :beer:


----------



## russ010 (Oct 12, 2008)

AWESOME job guys!

I have no idea what I would do if I caught a Pike... I'm so used to sticking my fingers in everything I catch...

I think the oddest fish I have ever caught was when I was about 8 years old in Florida... Caught it off a dock in Sarasota. This is not the actual picture, I just remember it was called a short nosed bat fish.






needless to say... i didn't stick my finger in his mouth either


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > you go Jim!!!!!!!!!! Nice catching man!! =D> =D>
> ...



I wouldn't mind getting a hat like that eh Jim  hint hint lol


----------



## Andy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice job guys. And congrats on the new PB pike Jim.


----------



## Zum (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like a great day of fishing.
Nice pike...looks big to me.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like you had a pretty rewarding trip Jim. Thats an especially nice pike to. How did that guy fight?


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Looks like you had a pretty rewarding trip Jim. Thats an especially nice pike to. How did that guy fight?



The fight was weird. At first I could not tell if it was big or not, but then once our eyes met...he wanted no part of this. It took a solid 5 minutes to get him to the point where we could get the lip gripper in his mouth. The Quantum Drag in that old baitcaster worked awesome.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice Job Jim! Great Pics!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 12, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> That was a small pike?


No joke! No way something that takes 5 minutes to catch is small. That looks big to me.

Nice catchin Jim and X!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats Jim and X, those are some nice fish. I have never caught a pike, not many around here, but I sure would love to. It sure is nice to see you getting on the water Jim, Great report.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Jim,

Great catching - pike especially.... I can feel the happiness all the way here in Chicago :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats on the catchin', and nice pics! 8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump! :LOL2:

You see the size of that pike? I have not caught a big fish over 3.5 in 3 years. \/


----------



## bcritch (Oct 15, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this post.

Awesome job on those Pike. Looks like you guys had a great day. :beer:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 15, 2008)

Mr. bcritch was probably fixing my computer, Beautiful Pike there Mr. Jim, The colors in those trees blew me away, very nice. =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 15, 2008)

way to go jim nice catch those are some nice pictures excellent scenery


----------



## xmytruck (Oct 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bump! :LOL2:
> 
> You see the size of that pike? I have not caught a big fish over 3.5 in 3 years. \/




That fish is a pig and the biggest one so far this year that I have seen pulled from my boat 8) . Nothing is more satisfying then getting my friends and family on fish :---) well except when I nail a pig like that :wink: . It always a blast fishing with ya bro... Check your pm..

thx
x


----------



## captclay (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job guys and nice pics.


----------



## mtnman (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats guys on some nice fish. That was a pretty nice pike you caught there Jim. Congrats on the new PB. And as for lipping a pike, Ive done it trying to be a tough guy with me friends and it doesnt feel real well. I also seen a guy end up with 12 stitches on his thumb from trying to get a lure out of a Pikes mouth, the pike clamped down on his thumb, your first instint is to pull your finger out and when he did he did most of the damage himself. The toothy criiters will get you if you give them a chance. And they dont feel bad about doing it either!


----------



## SVNET (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, what a nice day fishing and what a scenery, all the reminds me of Massachusetts. 

Good work.


----------



## whj812 (Oct 26, 2008)

Man I need to catch up on here!!! Nice catching Mr. Jim!!! Now that that first Bass has been caught on the Jig it is going to become one of your favorite lures!!! Tough to beat in most situations!! Congrats man!!


----------

